# Running Yotes



## hyperformance1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Has anyone been running yotes? I've been running a bit at night to avoid the deer hunters. Been having some pretty good long hour runs. Have only caught a few pups. Can't wait till the snow starts flying.


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

will start running when the deer seasons are over, i love runnin them yotes!!


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

how exactly do you run yotes and get them? I had a guy a few years back ask me if he could run his dogs on my property if he was running yotes. I told him yes but never gave it much thought until recently. Sounds like fun but please explain.


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

we usually get out at first light and cut some fresh tracks or we will rig our dogs, depending on how many guys we have, we usually send a few in to follow the dogs and every one else is out on the road in the trucks(thats what i do). its a rush though when u r in a thick woods and u hear the dogs gettin closer and then all of a sudden that yote is right infront of u


----------



## hyperformance1 (Dec 18, 2006)

We look for tracks then put down a hound or two till they get it jumped. Then send more hounds in. We don't shoot we run to catch. I just got a new high power Lurcher so when them yotes hit the fields and the trail hounds are too far behind i will dump her. She will have them stopped in a hurry.


----------



## bill hoag (Oct 21, 2008)

what kind of hi powder lucher works here in mi


----------



## hyperformance1 (Dec 18, 2006)

a fast one! There are plenty of big open fields around here so it won't be a problem. She's all ready been killing some **** and running some other game. She fast and them coyotes aren't going to have a chance.


----------



## KBSPEED (Jun 27, 2006)

I would love to see a coyote hunt like that. Need to video it and post it.
Seen some videos of people out west? that would spot a coyote wayyyyy out in a field and would drop a dog out of the truck. The dog would run the coyote down RIGHT NOW. How in the heck the dog spots the coyote is beyond me.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Okay, I've been around dogs of all sorts all of my life and never heard this term before. What breed? Any Pics? I'm a bird hunter, but I love to hunt with dogs, so I'm very interested in what you are doing. FRANK


----------



## hyperformance1 (Dec 18, 2006)

I don't have any pic's, i will try to get some up. A lurcher is a sight hound like a greyhound mixed with anything from terrier's to bulldogs. Mine looks like a deep chested greyhound. They run strictly on site if they can see it they will run it. They are used alot in the U.K. for coursing anything from rabbit to deer. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## hyperformance1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Anybody make it out today? I'm headed out in the morning. With all this fresh snow running should be good. It's kind of like Christmas morning cause it's been so long long since I've ran during the day. The hound's been going nut's waiting hopefully they keep there head's on straight!


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

twinpinekennels said:


> we usually get out at first light and cut some fresh tracks or we will rig our dogs, depending on how many guys we have, we usually send a few in to follow the dogs and every one else is out on the road in the trucks(thats what i do). its a rush though when u r in a thick woods and u hear the dogs gettin closer and then all of a sudden that yote is right infront of u


i have never hunted coyotes with dogs, **** and bear yes, if i could tag along sometime i would pay for gas.


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

sounds like a fun time!


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

hey slicktree hopefuly when the next week or so we will be out hunting. keep in contact with me and we will get together and u can tag along


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

cool, thanks alot I cant wait


----------



## hyperformance1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Well started yesterday looking for tracks started snowing pretty good covered up all tracks. So we decided to dump a few dogs in this section that has been holding a few yotes in. They finally jumped ran it for an hour or so but were not moving that fast it finally crossed the road but a couple of pups on it and they kinda of messed it up. The old dogs finally got across and straightened it out but having a hard time. Condition we not that great but atleast there feet were on the ground. Slicktree I'll shoot you a p.m. and get you out with us.


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

hyperformance1 said:


> Well started yesterday looking for tracks started snowing pretty good covered up all tracks. So we decided to dump a few dogs in this section that has been holding a few yotes in. They finally jumped ran it for an hour or so but were not moving that fast it finally crossed the road but a couple of pups on it and they kinda of messed it up. The old dogs finally got across and straightened it out but having a hard time. Condition we not that great but atleast there feet were on the ground. Slicktree I'll shoot you a p.m. and get you out with us.


Cool, Thanks. I rabbit hunt up around Avoca, so i could get up to port huron area anytime.


----------



## hyperformance1 (Dec 18, 2006)

We run quite a bit in avoca and a bit north of there. I'll be in touch.


----------

